# You are not going to believe what we have in store for you!!



## v8esprit (Oct 5, 2005)

The website doesn't seem to be registered.

can you post a link?

-Lox


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes or no... a new thumb trigger model too?


----------



## 4x20 (Jul 29, 2002)

You will just have to wait and see:teeth: :teeth: :teeth:


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

AKDoug said:


> Yes or no... a new thumb trigger model too?


I saw a picture of one being shot over in the main section. they blurred it out, but from what I could see, he didnt appear to be using his thumb.:secret:


----------



## CWG (Nov 20, 2003)

Cant be using a thumb, Griv said it was "new".


----------



## bohntr (Jun 3, 2002)

I hope it has a thumb peg of some sort( just because I am use to using it to draw with). Also if the BT style Stans are made to fit an average size hand and not Eric's over sized meat hooks that would be great:teeth: . I am still using my old stans and a couple first generation safetys that I fixed so they work each and every time with not hanging up.
I know if George is on the project fit and finish will be great. 

Start posting some more hints George.

Best regards 
Allan


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*secret test session*

Have been out on a secret test session this weekend. Have seen the results of a good shooter:thumbs_up 60x er it is:thumbs_up .:star:   AC


----------



## Jacque (Dec 10, 2002)

*All Comes to He Who Waits*

Trust me, you will be blown away by the new releases and the attention to detail.
Jbird


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Public Test Session*

Well he just walked right in the front door and when he was done he slipped out the back door . Not many knew he was there . But when he left his target was signed and left hanging on the wall for all too see . As this was the first 60x shot at this range:thumbs_up :secret: AC


----------



## Danish archer (Nov 2, 2003)

I guess it looks a little like this release.

I found it in the hands of GRIV during the face2face in amsterdam.

I cant wait to get my own hands on it.

When will it be possible to order this release??????? 

My wife will kill me for buying another release ;-)


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*new stan.*

We are talking about the new stan. full back tention release. The one in the pic. has a barrel on it kinda like the carters but is made by stan.:thumbs_up AC


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Dad nab it Charlie....don't tell me that "Fast Scotty", or the "Hoosier Hustler" has dun it again? Or are you speaking of someone else?:tongue: :tongue: 

I was hoping that, in a few weeks, even the fieldman could try to garner one or two quarters from you hoosiers! hahahaha. :secret:  :star:  

Glad that the shooting was going so well....regardless of a "hoosier" or an "Illini", or even a GRIV....hahahaha.

Bring on SOME MORE 60X rounds...they are something for to behold...regardless of WHO is shooting them...

field14:secret: :tongue: :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------

